# how much light do clones really need



## alshuray1 (Nov 3, 2009)

i have a diy aeroponics cloning setup 
i was just wondering if i could use the ambient light from my room 
just to root the clones. i have a 400 watt hid light. but thats to powerful for the clones. i also have a cfl setup for a mother plant. i dont have the space their for the clones. so i just wanted to put the clones in a corner in my room.
i know they dont need much light but how minimal can i go.


----------



## w0632976 (Nov 4, 2009)

Clones dont need intense light in order to root. But in limiting the light you are giving your clones you are also making them succeptable to molds, spores and various other pathogens that could easily wipe out your babies in a matter of days. Since you are using an aeroponics setup i would suggest not using a dome and either setting up another cfl setup placed about a foot above the canopy or buying a cheap flourescent tube fixture. hope this helps


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 7, 2009)

I use a 42 watt spiral cfl bulb to root my clones.  I would give them a little more than just an overhead bulb on the ceiling.


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 7, 2009)

But you are right that there is no need for 400watts to root clones.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Nov 8, 2009)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> But you are right that there is no need for 400watts to root clones.


:holysheep: 

My DIY ghetto clone set up is nothing more than a $10 shop light from Home Depot (2 40w T12 (?) bulbs), suspended from a DIY sawhorse on 18/6.

Even with this, the lights are kept 18-20" above the clone until rooted.  I also only use the domes for the first day or 2.  Depending, I only leave 1 fan leaf and the top growth, or if more than 1 fan leaf, I trim them back by half.

YMMV

DD


----------



## alshuray1 (Nov 11, 2009)

thanx guys 
im just using 40 watt cfls ,suspended ,about a foot away 
its working fine they rooted in  three days. funny thing though 
i transplanted them into a bubbler. and in an hours time they nearly died 
i quickly put them back into the aeroponics setup. there recovering..
i wonder what i did wrong the plants actually looked dried, in water?
the only thing i  can think of is i messed up my rez mix. The drying out could only mean i put way to much hydrogen peroxide.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 11, 2009)

3 days!!!!!!    Wow   nice  job...I  get  them  in  11...and  not  sure  why  ypours  would  die  when in  bubbler..take  care and be sfe


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 11, 2009)

Ive never heard of clones rooting in three days.  I wish I could do that.


----------



## alshuray1 (Nov 11, 2009)

well guys they wernt tall roots they were just nubs
but yes they did root in three days.
using aeropincs.


----------

